# bau mit zement anstatt folie??



## xnimax (26. Okt. 2010)

halloich habe da mal eine frage wegen unserem teich.... wir haben vor 2 jahren die kleine pfütze die ca 15 goldfische drinn hatte zu einem etwas grösseren teich umgebaut mit ein paar kleineren kois.... jetzt ist es so wir wohnen auf dem berg fast 900 m hoch und im winter ist es sehr kalt.... haben jetzt das 2. jahr unsere fische im keller in einem pool weils so kalt ist. letzt haben wir bemerkt das die folie porös ist und haben im frühjahr geplant den noch ein bissel grösser zu machen... grösser, tiefer und breiter....

können wir den auch mit beton oder zement ausgiessen um den dicht zu machen oder wie kann man das machen??. mit der folie haben wir so wahnsinnig viele falten und sieht gar nicht schön aus... wollen gar keine folie mehr drinn haben.

ist ja auch eine kostenfrage!! und auch wegen der höhe ob der beton reisst wegen den temperaturunterschiede im winter haben wir schon bis zu -15°C


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Hallo xnimax,

.....wenn du keine Falten mehr haben willst, gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten

1 .    billige Variante

du nimmst wieder Folie, am besten PVC, denn nur die kannst du selbst kleben. 
Zum Verkleben oder Überkleben der Falten nimmst du Quellschweißmittel. Damit läßt sich schon ein großer Teil der Falten "verstecken"................

Hier kannst du sehen wie die "verklebten" Falten aussehen:

     



2. teuere Variante:

du läßt dir die Folie von einem Fachmann einschweißen, i.d.R. EPM-Folie...........

Mit nur Zement und Beton und überstreichen wird das auf die Dauer nichts..........
wenn du mehr wissen willst über Streichfolie, dann lies mal hier:

http://www.koiratgeber.de/index2_g.html.

3. die letzte und teuerste Methode wäre das Becken mit GFK zu gestalten, ist zwar teuer aber hält "fast ein Leben lang"


----------



## xnimax (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

hallo reinhold,

das ging aber flott!!!!!vielen dank für deine hilfe.. wollten das schon mit zement oder beton machen... weisst du was ich da für ein material nehmen kann??wie das heisst ???
wo ich das her bekomme???

kenne mich da auch leider gar nicht aus.. ich glaub ich hab da noch viel zu lernen..

gruss nicole


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Hallo Nicole,

feste Baustoffe wie Beton und Zement werden im laufe der Zeit immer wieder bröseln und damit Undichtheiten, die man auch nicht auf Anhieb erkennen kann, verursachen.

Zur Folie:

PVC Folie, denn nur die kann man als Laie "schweißen" und zwar mit dem von mir genannten Quellschweißmittel von OVOLUX. Hier mal eine Bezugsquelle:

http://www.zooprofi.de/product_info.php?refID=fro&info=5991 

...aber googeln und vergleichen lohnt sich immer................


----------



## xnimax (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

wir haben hier bei uns in der nähe den steinwasenpark und die haben nen grossen forellenteich.. bestimmt 50 m lang(keine ahnung aber sehr groß)

der mensch der dort gearbeitet hat der meinte das die das ausgebaggert haben und einebtoniert.. fertig..  und die haben null probleme.. das fanden wir total klasse und wollten das eben halt auch!!!

ich mag halt nicht nochmal folie und das ganze gedöns kaufen.. verschweissen muss uach nicht unbedingt sein...


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*



xnimax schrieb:


> der mensch der dort gearbeitet hat der meinte das die das ausgebaggert haben und einebtoniert.. fertig..  und die haben null probleme.. das fanden wir total klasse und wollten das eben halt auch!!!



Hallo Nicole

..........der muß ja den Wasserverlust nicht bezahlen, falls er ihn überhaupt wahrnimmt..........

aber zu deiner Idee kommen bestimmt noch einige Anworten...............


----------



## xnimax (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

danke trotzdem...

ich denke halt schwimmbäder sind ja teilweise auch betoniert oder was auch immer....

würde halt gern mal wissen was das genau für material ist und was ich dazu brauche!!!


----------



## Nikolai (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Hallo Nicole,

einen Teich aus Beton anzulegen ist zwar machbar (siehe dazu meinen Thread "Vorstellung Nikolai" ) aber in Bezug auf Winterfestigkeit eher die schlechteste Lösung. PVC-Folie ist immer noch die einfachste und preiswerteste Lösung. Falten mußt Du nur sorgfältig legen, damit sie möglichst flach anliegen, und anschließend mit Substrat abdecken, bzw an Steilwänden ankleben. Wenn Du dafür sorgst, daß am Teichrand keine blanke Folie dem Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt ist, wird sie auch lange halten.

Gruß Nikolai

PS: sehe gerade, daß Du doch lieber Beton hättest. Dann solltest Du unbedingt Baustahlmatten mit einarbeiten.


----------



## xnimax (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

hallo nikolai,

danke für die hilfe.. ich glaub aber immernoch das es was werden kann.... ich frag mich nur noch wie..


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*



xnimax schrieb:


> danke trotzdem...
> 
> ich denke halt schwimmbäder sind ja teilweise auch betoniert oder was auch immer....
> 
> würde halt gern mal wissen was das genau für material ist und was ich dazu brauche!!!



,

also was Du hier ansprichst übersteigt sicher die Kosten gegenüber einer EPDM Nutzung.

Unter den Swimmbädern wird ja ersteinmal ein vernünftiges Fundament eingebracht. Darauf kommt bewährter Beton mit sicher einigen felxiblen Beschichtungen innen oder halt darauf noch Fliesen mit Flexkleber und nem WU Gemisch für die Fugenmasse.

Man kann natürlich mit Brettschalung arbeiten - nur erstmal an die Stützen und co rankommen. Ein Betonpumpenfahrzeug sollte ebenso rankommen können, beim Selbermischen hättet ihr ordentlich Zeitdruck. Es sollte ja schlieslich WU Beton werden.

Die teure Variante wären Schalungstseine, sicher so um die 3-4 € pro Stück.

Was hättest Du denn so vor und wie hoch ist Dein Budget angesetzt für den Bau exkl. Filter Pumpe Pflanzen und co. ?

,Beton ist ein Fertiggemisch und bei Zement brauch man noch Sand siehe z.B http://www.baumarkt.de/nxs/5449///baumarkt/schablone1/Moertel-und-Beton-mischen-so-geht-das


----------



## xnimax (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

hallo ralf,

mein freund dachte das man da einfach unten anfängt..beton rein... warten beton weiter hoch.. warten wieder beto weiter hoch bis man oben angelangt ist.... dann so ne schwimmbadfarbe drüber.. wasser rein fische rein pflanzen rein fertig!!

hmmm. das ist so ne sache mit dem büdget... keine ahnung....so wenig wie möglich


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Wenn man heutzutage einen Betonteich oder ein Schwimmbecken wirklich dichtbekommen will,
betoniert man idealerweise eine Folie ein. (Jaja, ich weiss schon,es geht anders auch!)

Nachdem du deinen Teich nicht fliesen wirst, gibt´s da ber absolut keinen Grund,
warum du dir die Kosten, Arbeit und Sauerei mit dem Betonieren antun solltest,
bloß weil du schlechte Erfahrungen mit deiner alten Folie gemacht hast.

Ich habe eine HD-PE Folie mit 2,5 mm Dicke einschweissen lassen;
mit der werden Sondermülldeponien und Speicher für Beschneiungsnlagen abgedichtet
und dürfen auf gebrochenem Grobschotter verlegt werden,
dabei mit Raupenbaggern befahren werden
und sind uneingeschränkt UV-fest und jahrzehntelang dicht.

Getoppt in Verlegefreundlichkeit und Elastizität wird das Material von EPDM (damit ist mein Flachdach abgedichtet),
was es neuerdings schon um 6 €/m² gibt - wenn ich DAS schon beim Teichbau gewusst hätte!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

früher zu DDR Zeiten kam man erst gar nicht an Beton ran, unser Wartburg war total überladen - man musste sofort handeln - Folie gabs auch selten, also wurde damals Dachpappe genommen welche natürlich nicht lange dicht blieb.

Also für meine Kellertrockentieferlegung innen musste mehrmals ein Pumpenauto kommen, die Pumpschlauchmethode kostete zwar extra, jedoch lag so nen Auto WU Beton sicher so um die 400 €.

Wie groß und tief soll er denn werden ? Es gibt von der Firma MEM zwar eine Balkonabdichtungsmasse jedoch wird die teurer werden als vielleicht Flüssigfolie im Vergleich. Die immer erfoderliche Betongrundierung, ich habs z.B. mit dem Zeuch von Lugato gemacht kostet, auch etwas und reicht absolut nicht als einzige Beschichtung aus. Vielleicht eine Beschichtung wie ich es beim meinem Keller gemacht habe zum von außentrockenlegen - nur solch eine Dichtschlämmschicht + 2K Bitumendichtmasse + Panzerflex geht ganz schön ins Geld und ist ne Schweinearbeit.

PS, wenn Beton in mehreren Schichten aufgebaut wird die unterschiedlich ausgehärtet sind, könnten Hohlräume entstehen da sich die Schichten nicht optimal verbinden und dann dringt Wasser ein.

Auch beim Betongießen ist es unterstützend, dass man einen Rüttelstab benutzt um die Luft herauszubekommen.


----------



## Annett (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Hi Nicole.

Also vom Aufwand her ist Beton mit Sicherheit die schlechtere Wahl.... dazu kommen spätestens nach dem ersten Winter Dichtigkeitsprobleme, denn Beton ist weniger flexibel, als eine gute Folie.
Auch will mir nicht einleuchten, dass der m² Beton/Estrich soooviel günstiger ist, als eine preiswerte, gute Folie. 
Egal, ob man die Arbeitszeit nun übrig hat oder nicht.

Schon mal für größere Flächen am Mischer gestanden?? 
Meinem Mann hatte schon die eher geringe Menge für "unter die Folie" gereicht (Uferwall und fester Randbereich).


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Hallo Nicole,
ich stimme den Vorrednern auch zu: Folie ist die preiswerteste Abdichtung! 
Wenn Dir die Falten nicht gefallen, dann kannst Du auch auf die Folie "aufmörteln", wie hier im Forum beschrieben (schau mal bei Simon oder Thias, die mir spontan einfallen).
Einen Betonteich hatte ich auch mal mit angelegt, doch ist der dann gerisssen. Das ist freilich lange her, da wusste ich noch nichts von Teichfolien (gab's die in der DDR vor 30 Jahren?).
Er hielt über mehrere Jahre dicht, daher würde ich vor Wiederholung warnen. Die ersten Haar-Risse hatten wir mit "Betonschlämpe" noch nachgedichtet, unwissend ob der Tatsache, dass das nicht lange hält (bzw. weiter reißt)... :evil.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> . Das ist freilich lange her, da wusste ich noch nichts von Teichfolien (gab's die in der DDR vor 30 Jahren?).


 Also ich kenne keinen, es gab ja nicht mal Tüten im HO Markt


----------



## Annett (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Wir hatten zu DDR-Zeiten einen Teich aus Beton.... er war an den Rändern nicht besonders gut gelungen und außerdem nach wenigen Jahren und trotz Sanierung immer wieder undicht.
Damals kostete Trinkwasser nicht die Welt, nach der Wende schon.
Im Teich lebten zumeist geangelte Karpfen und Aale, die dann regelmäßig geräuchert wurden.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Ich kann mir KEINEN Vorteil vorstellen,
den der Beton einer modernen Folie vorraus hat.
Wenn da jemand mehr weiss, 
dann raus damit!


----------



## Boxerfan (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Hei, ich komme vom Bau und kann Dir sagen, Beton ist die teuerste und uneffektivste Möglichkeit. Hast Du bei Dir in der Nähe einen Betrieb der Bodensanierung oder Deponiebau macht? Wenn ja, frage da an wegen HD PE-Folie und was das schweißen kostet. Bist Du auf jeden Fall preiswerter und hast was dauerhaftes.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## buddler (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

moin!
deine tiere werden dir die folie danken.
was meinst du wie deine tiere aussehen,wenn du beton drin hast und sie haben mal ein problem mit __ parasiten?
die gehen am beton entlang um die quälgeister loszuwerden.da bleibt nach einigen tagen nicht mehr viel übrig von der schleimhaut.
aber meines erachtens steht dein entschluss schon fest den teich zu betonieren.
lass dich mal weiter beraten .
gruß jörg


----------



## Frankia (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*



xnimax schrieb:


> ich denke halt schwimmbäder sind ja teilweise auch betoniert oder was auch immer....
> 
> würde halt gern mal wissen was das genau für material ist und was ich dazu brauche!!!



Hallo Nicole,

..............sicher sind die meisten Schwimmbäder betoniert, aber dabei ist es nicht geblieben. Hinzu kommt immer die Versiegelung des Betons und da kommt in aller Regel das GFK zum Einsatz, was m.E. eines die teuersten Varianten wäre.......................


----------



## karsten. (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*



xnimax schrieb:


> hallo nikolai,
> 
> danke für die hilfe.. ich glaub aber immernoch das es was werden kann.... ich frag mich nur noch wie..



Hallo

in dem man ein Boderngutachten macht , sich von einem Statiker die Konstruktion , Wandstärken , Betonggüten , Armierung und das Fundament rechnen lässt
von einem Bauingenieur die Dehnfugen und die Schalung planen lässt 
ein Betonbauer die Logistik erdenkt ,die Schalung stellt 
und 
das Ganze umsetzt ....
jemand der sich damit auskennt die Betonversieglung vornimmt ........

(ich sag mal: der Part allein übersteigt schon die Kosten der Folie )

ach so   ein Loch brauch  man natürlich auch 


oder 

man baut einfach drauf los .


----------



## Eugen (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*



xnimax schrieb:


> ich denke halt schwimmbäder sind ja teilweise auch betoniert oder was auch immer....



Richtig,aber in Schwimmbädern wird auch im Herbst das Wasser immer rausgelassen.
Warum machen die das wohl ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Hallo,

vieleicht gibt Dir Dein Eingangsaussage eine Entscheidungshilfe:

"und haben im frühjahr geplant den noch ein bissel grösser zu machen... grösser, tiefer und breiter...." 

Schon mal überlegt, wenn ihr in einem Frühjahr nochmal auf so eine Idee kommt? 
Abrissbirne, und Presslufthammer?

Irgenwie haben es Teiche an sich, das immer irgendwas verändert werden muß. Ich glaube keiner hier im Forum wird je endgültig fertig.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## buddler (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Zitat:
Irgenwie haben es Teiche an sich, das immer irgendwas verändert werden muß. Ich glaube keiner hier im Forum wird je endgültig fertig.

Grüße

Thomas

weise worte.da soll es solche leute geben.


----------



## Bibo-30 (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Zitat:
Irgenwie haben es Teiche an sich, das immer irgendwas verändert werden muß. Ich glaube keiner hier im Forum wird je endgültig fertig.

da kenn ich jemanden 
zumal Nicole ja schon einmal vergrößert hat 

Hallo Nicole
ich weiß ja nicht, wie Euer Boden ist....aber vielleicht wäre Lehm eine Alternative zu Betzon?
Um das Auftreiben von Schwebeteilchen zu verhindern, wird ein spezielles Fließ eingebracht... http://www.google.de/search?q=Teich...ent=firefox-a&um=1&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw

allerdings werden die auch nicht richtig dicht. und günstig ist das wohl auch nicht.

Wenn es Euch aber nur stört, die Folie zu sehen, schließe ich mich Rolf an und schmeiße nochmal "vermörteln" in den Raum...
Teichbeispiele
Werna
Thias
Gisbert
Sebastian


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*



buddler schrieb:


> was meinst du wie deine tiere aussehen,wenn du beton drin hast und sie haben mal ein problem mit __ parasiten?
> die gehen am beton entlang um die quälgeister loszuwerden.da bleibt nach einigen tagen nicht mehr viel übrig von der schleimhaut.


Genau den Fall haben wir in einem Beitrag hier im Forum.
(Der Teichbesitzer füllt das Koigewässer mit Tränen nach!)


----------



## Frankia (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht, wie Euer Boden ist....aber vielleicht wäre Lehm eine Alternative zu Betzon?
> Um das Auftreiben von Schwebeteilchen zu verhindern, wird ein spezielles Fließ eingebracht




Hallo Nicole


........du willst doch auch euere Fische schwimmen sehen..................und das in einem Lehmteich wo die Bewohner nach Herzenslust gründeln und den Boden aufwühlen................


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

AAAABER ...
... für Koi ABSOLUT naturnah:
In genau solchen Teichen werden die nämlich gezüchtet
und die nennt man nicht umsonst 
"mudponds"!


----------



## Frankia (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Hi,

da gebe ich dir ja völlig recht.................der Traum eines jede Kois ist der "mudpond", 
aber wie gesagt, du sieht deine Fische nicht...................

aber wir wollen doch alle unsere Kois schwimmen sehen...................oder warum geben wir uns alle Mühe, das Wasser klar zu halten.................


----------



## wateryucca (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Hallo xnimax -Nicole!
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, wenn du nicht zu steile Wände hast- 
GFK auf gestampftes Erdreich-
ersparst dir den Beton und kannst dein erspartes Geld in GFK 
anstatt Beton und/oder Folie
investieren-und hast keine Falten

wenn du Info brauchst-schreib mir eine PN

LG


----------



## xnimax (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*



Eugen schrieb:


> Richtig,aber in Schwimmbädern wird auch im Herbst das Wasser immer rausgelassen.
> Warum machen die das wohl ?



ja das machen wir ja auch.. im winter sind die im schönen pool im keller...


----------



## xnimax (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

wow.. das so viele schreiben hätte ich gar nicht gedacht... danke...

mein sentschluss steht noch nicht fest... der von meinem mann schon eheher... ich hab da kein problem das ich da folie reinpacke und die verschweisse... mein mann hingegen.. wenn ich nur die folie angeefasst habe.... gabs shcon ärger...nein quatsch.... 
mein freund denkt halt das es so am einfachsten und am günstigsten ist und ich bin froh das ihr das geschrieben habt...vielen vielen dank

nicole


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: bau mit zement anstatt folie??*

Lass ihn betonieren
und nach dem ersten Winter fotografier ihn,
wie er den Betonteich auräumt und eine Folie reinpackt!

(Wem nicht zu raten ist, ist nicht zu helfen!)


----------

